# Archive of gentoo-sources

## bob_co

I've been writing kernel modules for my own hardware since kernel 2.6.9 on a Gentoo development system. So, my old Celeron D development board had a nice sampling of gentoo-sources kernels on it, and it was very nice to test kernel API changes on. Unfortunately, I packed that old system away and it's in storage somewhere.

Does anybody keep an archive of the older gentoo-sources around?

Am I just not typing the right thing in : emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r9

----------

## John R. Graham

No, without exceptional action, you can only emerge gentoo-sources that are still in Portage. You can see which those are with equery:

```
equery list -p gentoo-sources
```

For older versions, you'll need to retrieve the ebuilds from the attic and put them in your local overlay. However, there's another problem. Although the kernel source tarballs will be available in perpetuity, the Gentoo kernel developers eventually stop hosting the very old gentoo-sources patch set tarballs. (Someone may know how those are archived within Gentoo version control, but I don't and I've seen people struggle with this issue before.) If you want really, really old kernels, you can always retrieve old ebuilds for vanilla-sources, which don't depend on the Gentoo patch sets.

- John

----------

## mark_alec

The old patches can be found - http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/linux-patches/genpatches-2.6/

----------

## bob_co

I found that even the patches for the vanilla-sources are not around through the attic ebuilds. There were a few that worked.

Thanks for the repo link!!

----------

